# Columbia extendable box handle



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you again for the super bowl contest, (that I won :whistling2
here is a pic of my old north star handle, the Columbia (left) is lighter than the northstar ,even with the head missing. I could go on and on about how great it is, but I wont.I will go straight to the bad, which is not really bad at all.
I thought the handle being a couple of inches higher would have a effect on me, but it did not .
The handle is hydraulic ,which will take me a while to get use to .I don't use the brake too much, but when I do I like a lite touch on the handle .I was depressing the handle all the way, which I don't like. But then I began to notice you did not half to squeeze it too much for the hydraulics to kick in. So it's more like a loose feeling in your hand when pressing handle in, but it's in gauging.So it's more of a run it a few times and I will get the feel for it......Or I could adjust the handle tension a bit too. Just did not want to do that on it's trial run.
My biggest beef was the handle would not slide down by it self when going to extend it.I only had motor oil ,but I applied that to it , it would slide down when you gave it a shake. It could be that it's too new, and that I should of used wd-40.I just like to depress the lever and see the handle slide down by itself. thats all .
The one thing that is really great about it, is the handle will not pinch your hand like the north star would.
I liked it way better than the north star, and my old concord one.
It gets a 10 from me:thumbsup:
And thanx again Columbia:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

My Northstar bites my hand when I release the lever as well. I've never used a Columbia but I had a hold of one that belongs to another DWT member and now I'm just waiting for the Northstar to go away so I can get one.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I have the Columbia handle and love it, someone said it is the lightest handle on the market these days.... I was talked into it and it was more loot so I was leary the supplier just wanted me to spend more notes, nut they never have sh$tted me yet


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> My biggest beef was the handle would not slide down by it self


Neither does my TT. Like Jack said in 5 Easy Pieces: "I want you to hold it between your knees!" Only takes a second so there _probably_ won't be any witnesses.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

have never tried those handels but have used the Ames extendable,how would you guys that have tried all types compare?


----------

